# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) أهداءات Root File for ALL S5 Variants

## TIGER_GSM

Root File for ALL S5 Variants:
SM-G900F: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (International Qualcomm)
SM-G900H: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (International Exynos)
SM-G900P: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (Sprint)
SM-G900T: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (T-Mobile US)
SM-G900R4:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (US)
SM-G900M: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (Middle and South America)
SM-G900T1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (Metro PCS)
SM-G900W8: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (Canada) Odin:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Get Galaxy S5 in the USA: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Get Galaxy S5 in the UK: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Subscribe :Smile: ))))) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Check out some of my other related videos:
Samsung Galaxy S5 vs S4 Worth the Upgrade? -الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S5 vs Sony Xperia Z2 Speaker Test - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Xperia Z2 vs HTC ONE M8 BoomSound Speaker Test -الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S5 vs Sony Xperia Z2 Water Test -الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sony Xperia Z2 Unboxing: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S5 Unboxing WHITE: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung Galaxy S5 Unboxing BLACK: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
HTC ONE M8 2014 UNboxing: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
FingerPrint Scanner Samsung Galaxy S5 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Samsung GEAR FIT Unboxing - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
How to Insert Sim Card / SD Card Galaxy S5 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Root Samsung Galaxy S5 Easily - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Move APPS to SD Card Galaxy S5 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Xperia Z2 TimeShift - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Waterproof Samsung Galaxy S5 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Waterproof Sony Xperia Z2 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
TOP 5 HTC ONE M8 Best Features - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Xperia Z2 Too Big? - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

مشكور اخي عماد على هذا التقاسم

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله فيك أخي*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> مشكور اخي عماد على هذا التقاسم

 *شكراً لمرورك الجميل أخي عبدو*  :Smile:

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> *بارك الله فيك أخي*

 *هدا واجب أخي محمد* :Smile:

----------


## fikrane

مشكور اخي عماد by fikraneGSM

----------


## bouhelal

مشكور اخي عماد

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> مشكور اخي عماد by fikraneGSM

 *شكراً لمرورك الجميل أخي fikrane*

----------


## li7wamok

tabon zin khasna ndiro chi 7awya 7arra a7 3lik tabon khalteki

----------

